# Asking for LTCL Saxophone Programme Suggestion



## Ssax

I am going to take the LTCL saxophone performance examination.
Which pieces would you guys suggest me to play? 
Could someone suggest me a set of pieces for me to play for the examination?
Thank you.


----------



## joen_cph

The saxophone pieces I like in particular are

- Glazunov: Saxophone Concerto
- Francaix: 5 Danses Exotiques
- Scelsi: Tre Pezzi for solo saxophone
- Caplet/Ollivo: Legende
- Schmitt: Legende

I don´t know about their technical level, but I´d guess that the 3 last ones are the easiest, the first two quite difficult.


----------



## Lunasong

What does your teacher recommend?

My understanding is that there is a repertoire list already established for this exam from which you can choose.

I find it a bit disturbing that you are taking this level exam and are not telling us what you are going to play, and asking what we think of the programme.


----------

